# Unable to download from rapidshare.com



## yogeshdaga (Dec 12, 2006)

I want to download the following file from rapidshare.com. I paste the following link in address bar :
snip
in the next page I select FREE Button
In Next page, after counter completes, page displays :
No Premium User, Please Enter : 

and A Image file displays which I had Attached with this post.

 am unable to see the access code which I had to write In the box provided.

can Anybody solve my problem. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Apollo (Dec 12, 2006)

After a few seconds, the image(that you've attached) is replaced by a randomly generated access code.  Watch out for it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2006)

man that code comes after few second of the image.. wait few seconds....


----------



## yogeshdaga (Dec 12, 2006)

I waited for 15 Minutes by now. how much I have to wait.
I am using firefox browser ver 1.5. Is that is any source of problem.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2006)

hmm.. what Browser u r in ?? as the image is generated using JavaScripts... umm.. is there any chance any AVS or Security suite or any other applciation is preventing the JAVAscript to run ?? also hope u have flash player installed...
__________


> I am using firefox browser ver 1.5. Is that is any source of problem.



try with other browser also get the FF 2.0...

also make sure that not any FF extention like Ad block or any such is blosking the JavaScript..


----------



## yogeshdaga (Dec 12, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm.. what Browser u r in ?? as the image is generated using JavaScripts... umm.. is there any chance any AVS or Security suite or any other applciation is preventing the JAVAscript to run ?? also hope u have flash player installed...
> __________
> 
> 
> ...


I had Installed Firefox 2.0, disabled adblock plus, disabled the firewall. 

Still the same problem.
__________
I also used Internet explorer 6 sp1. still the same problem.
__________
same problem with opera browser.
__________
After I Installed Opera 9.02, Image changed. what might be the problem with firefox and Internet explorer browser.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 12, 2006)

If u can't see the image, then u can open the image by reading the source !

For firefox its too easy, just right-click on page and select "View Page Info" and then goto "Media" tab and here u'll get the image and its URL. Just download the image and then open it and read the code.  

Its just an alternate for knowing the code


----------



## yogeshdaga (Dec 12, 2006)

After I select media from the view page info, which Image I have to download. I found *ul31.rapidshare.com/access3602429.gif as image, but when I download the image file, same anicahptcha image is displayed.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2006)

> Its just an alternate for knowing the code



i have my doubts.. as its a Dynamic content with javaScript.. so u may not be able to see the image source..

Bellow is the part of the Code where the image comes...


```
<p><p>You have requested <font color="red">*rapidshare.com/files/6809425/MS.Press.Microsoft.SQL.Server.2005.Reporting.Services.Step.By.Step.pdf</font> (<b>34191</b> KB).</p><p><div id="dl"><h3>ERROR: Please enable JavaScript.</h3></div></p><script>var c=47; var d=c/60; fc(); function fc() {
if(c>0){document.getElementById("dl").innerHTML = "<b>Download ticket reserved. In <big><big><big>" + d.toFixed(1) +
'</big></big></big> minutes your download will be ready.<br>Avoid the need for download tickets by using a PREMIUM account. <font color="red">Instant access!</font></b>';
c=c-1;d=c/60;setTimeout("fc()", 1000)} else {document.getElementById("dl").innerHTML = unescape('%3C%66%6F%72%6D%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%64%6C%22%20%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%22%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%63%67%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%22%20%6D%65%74%68%6F%64%3D%22%70%6F%73%74%22%3E%3C%74%61%62%6C%65%3E%3C%74%72%3E%3C%74%64%3E%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%72%61%64%69%6F%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%22%20%6F%6E%63%6C%69%63%6B%3D%22%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%27%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%74%6C%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%27%3B%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%2E%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%27%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%54%65%6C%69%61%53%6F%6E%65%72%61%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%27%22%3E%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%76%69%61%20%54%65%6C%69%61%53%6F%6E%65%72%61%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%3A%20%64%6C%33%31%74%6C%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%20%28%35%38%39%36%20%6F%66%20%31%30%30%30%30%20%4D%42%69%74%2F%73%20%69%6E%20%75%73%65%29%3C%62%72%3E%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%72%61%64%69%6F%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%22%20%6F%6E%63%6C%69%63%6B%3D%22%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%27%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%6C%33%32%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%27%3B%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%2E%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%27%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%4C%65%76%65%6C%28%33%29%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%20%23%32%27%22%3E%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%76%69%61%20%4C%65%76%65%6C%28%33%29%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%20%23%32%3A%20%64%6C%33%31%6C%33%32%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%20%28%36%31%30%34%20%6F%66%20%31%30%30%30%30%20%4D%42%69%74%2F%73%20%69%6E%20%75%73%65%29%3C%62%72%3E%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%72%61%64%69%6F%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%22%20%6F%6E%63%6C%69%63%6B%3D%22%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%27%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%6C%33%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%27%3B%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%2E%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%27%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%4C%65%76%65%6C%28%33%29%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%27%22%3E%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%76%69%61%20%4C%65%76%65%6C%28%33%29%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%3A%20%64%6C%33%31%6C%33%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%20%28%35%39%31%36%20%6F%66%20%31%30%30%30%30%20%4D%42%69%74%2F%73%20%69%6E%20%75%73%65%29%3C%62%72%3E%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%72%61%64%69%6F%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%22%20%6F%6E%63%6C%69%63%6B%3D%22%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%27%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%63%67%32%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%27%3B%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%2E%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%27%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%43%6F%67%65%6E%74%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%20%23%32%27%22%3E%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%76%69%61%20%43%6F%67%65%6E%74%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%20%23%32%3A%20%64%6C%33%31%63%67%32%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%20%28%36%30%30%32%20%6F%66%20%31%30%30%30%30%20%4D%42%69%74%2F%73%20%69%6E%20%75%73%65%29%3C%62%72%3E%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%72%61%64%69%6F%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%22%20%6F%6E%63%6C%69%63%6B%3D%22%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%27%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%74%6C%32%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%27%3B%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%2E%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%27%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%54%65%6C%69%61%53%6F%6E%65%72%61%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%20%23%32%27%22%3E%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%76%69%61%20%54%65%6C%69%61%53%6F%6E%65%72%61%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%20%23%32%3A%20%64%6C%33%31%74%6C%32%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%20%28%35%39%38%39%20%6F%66%20%31%30%30%30%30%20%4D%42%69%74%2F%73%20%69%6E%20%75%73%65%29%3C%62%72%3E%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%63%68%65%63%6B%65%64%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%72%61%64%69%6F%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%22%20%6F%6E%63%6C%69%63%6B%3D%22%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%3D%27%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%64%6C%33%31%63%67%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%66%69%6C%65%73%2F%36%38%30%39%34%32%35%2F%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2F%4D%53%2E%50%72%65%73%73%2E%4D%69%63%72%6F%73%6F%66%74%2E%53%51%4C%2E%53%65%72%76%65%72%2E%32%30%30%35%2E%52%65%70%6F%72%74%69%6E%67%2E%53%65%72%76%69%63%65%73%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%42%79%2E%53%74%65%70%2E%70%64%66%27%3B%64%6F%63%75%6D%65%6E%74%2E%64%6C%2E%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%2E%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%27%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%43%6F%67%65%6E%74%2D%6E%65%74%77%6F%72%6B%27%22%3E%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%76%69%61%20%43%6F%67%65%6E%74%2D%6D%69%72%72%6F%72%3A%20%64%6C%33%31%63%67%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%20%28%36%36%32%33%20%6F%66%20%31%30%30%30%30%20%4D%42%69%74%2F%73%20%69%6E%20%75%73%65%29%3C%62%72%3E%3C%2F%74%64%3E%3C%2F%74%72%3E%3C%2F%74%61%62%6C%65%3E%3C%68%33%3E%4E%6F%20%70%72%65%6D%69%75%6D%20%75%73%65%72%2E%20%50%6C%65%61%73%65%20%65%6E%74%65%72%3C%62%72%3E%3C%69%6D%67%20%73%72%63%3D%22%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%75%6C%33%31%2E%72%61%70%69%64%73%68%61%72%65%2E%63%6F%6D%2F%61%63%63%65%73%73%33%36%30%37%34%38%38%2E%67%69%66%22%3E%3C%62%72%3E%68%65%72%65%3A%20%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%74%65%78%74%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%61%63%63%65%73%73%63%6F%64%65%22%20%73%69%7A%65%3D%22%35%22%20%6D%61%78%6C%65%6E%67%74%68%3D%22%34%22%3E%20%3C%69%6E%70%75%74%20%74%79%70%65%3D%22%73%75%62%6D%69%74%22%20%6E%61%6D%65%3D%22%61%63%74%69%6F%6E%73%74%72%69%6E%67%22%20%76%61%6C%75%65%3D%22%44%6F%77%6E%6C%6F%61%64%20%66%72%6F%6D%20%43%6F%67%65%6E%74%2D%6E%65%74%77%6F%72%6B%22%3E%3C%2F%68%33%3E%3C%2F%66%6F%72%6D%3E')}}</script>
<p><table id="premiumtable" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0">
<tr><td align="center"><b>Price</b></td><td align="center"><b>Valid for</b></td><td align="center"><b>Payment-possibilities</b></td></tr>
```

some thing must be stopping the javaScript to run properlly..

@yogeshdaga

try posting the HijackThis log file by downloading the tool and scaning the system to get the log...


----------



## yogeshdaga (Dec 12, 2006)

> try posting the HijackThis log file by downloading the tool and scaning the system to get the log...


I am attaching the hijack this log file. kindly review it and tell me if there is any problem.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2006)

*  O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [scvhost] "C:\Program Files\OverSpy\OverSpy.exe" minimized *

possibly a Spyware...

get spybot search n distroy to run a system scan..

and u r with Windows 2000... hmm.. havnet tested rapidshare with Windows 2000 enverment... should not cause any problem.. but still i will check 2morrow from a local cafe where they have windows 2000...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll also suggest to fix these:



> O8 - Extra context menu item: Edit with Altova X&MLSpy - C:\Program Files\Altova\XMLSpy2006\spy.htm
> O9 - Extra button: Edit with Altova X&MLSpy - {2222EF56-F49E-4d07-A14E-8D2B08766958} - C:\Program Files\Altova\XMLSpy2006\spy.htm
> O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Edit with Altova X&MLSpy - {2222EF56-F49E-4d07-A14E-8D2B08766958} - C:\Program Files\Altova\XMLSpy2006\spy.htm


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 12, 2006)

One thing.....delete your hosts file from C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc just for precaution and then check! Something is blocking that image script seriously!


----------



## yogeshdaga (Dec 13, 2006)

xmlspy is actually altova xmlspy software which is used to edit/author xml documents.

I deleted hosts file. still the same problem.

I removed overspy.exe from registry.

checking to see problem solved after a reboot. pls bear with me. I will be back in a moment telling you the outcome.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 13, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> If u can't see the image, then u can open the image by reading the source !
> 
> For firefox its too easy, just right-click on page and select "View Page Info" and then goto "Media" tab and here u'll get the image and its URL. Just download the image and then open it and read the code.
> 
> Its just an alternate for knowing the code



I have used this method successfully. The image will be shown in one tab. Read the letters and type it into the box in the other tab.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 13, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> *  O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [scvhost] "C:\Program Files\OverSpy\OverSpy.exe" minimized *
> 
> possibly a Spyware...
> 
> ...



i have win2k installed, and that hasnt given me any trouble as yet


----------



## mkmkmk (Dec 13, 2006)

i m facing same problem with IE7 and FF2.....but with avant i can view Rapidshare image.....

so use avant browswer....i m sure it will solve u r problem....no need to w8 for some seconds or minutes u can see image immediately after finishing rotation of words.....

i have tried same rapidshare link in 3 browser at a time.....

*i10.tinypic.com/2hrmlgx.png


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 13, 2006)

My friend had the same issue & I tried all thing on his computer & finally found the solution.
Disable the firewall zonealarm pro
Later I added www.rapidshare.com in privacy option  uncheck all the options so all access is allowed to rapidshare, basically it was blocking the animation on that page & both IE & FF2 were having the same problem.

This code is animated & animation blocking will not let it display. Meanwhile good news is that rapidshare has changed the system to old (colored fonts) method so now u may not face the problem, I just checked it.


----------

